# Meal/Diet Plan For Marathon Running



## Wingnut (Nov 30, 2020)

I'm curious what diet or meal plans my fellow Kiwis might be currently using. I'm interested in starting one to offset the fact that my gym has been locked down, and since everything is so fucked right now I decided I should do something other than sit at home and and get fat at my PC.

I'm planning to practice to start running in a 5k, and eventually work my way up to a 10k and then even higher. (Providing they're ever allowed again).
Do you all have any suggestions for any good existing plans, or have any personal diets you've used that have worked well for you?


----------



## rocknrollmartian (Nov 30, 2020)

Marathon training is a completely different beast from short distances (of course). You really don't need to do anything in particular to prepare for <half distances if you already eat a well-rounded, nutritious diet. You more so have to gauge your energy levels and progress to determine if you need to add in some calories.

But here are some general training diet ideas:



			https://www.runnersworld.com/uk/nutrition/diet/a776033/how-to-fuel-your-body-best-during-marathon-training/
		


And Shalane Flanagan's pre-race go-to:


----------



## MerriedxReldnahc (Nov 30, 2020)

Hell yeah, running is awesome! I've never done a full marathon but I've done plenty of half's (halves?) I don't know if I really have a specific diet plan that I stick to other than to try and eat a good balance of fruits and veggies and protein, and to avoid too much sugar from garbage sources. I feel like too much sugar makes my muscles ache and personally it makes me more anxious. Carbs also I try not to do too much of BUT carbs are also very helpful for runners, particularly if you're going long distances. The night before a long distance I like to have something like pasta with meatballs or rice and an easy-to-digest protein like fish. At the same time one of my best 10 mile runs was the day after I ate burgers and fries.


----------



## Justtocheck (Nov 30, 2020)

For a 5k or 10k there's generally no need to diet peculiarly, as in, different from "healthy eating". Veggies, meat, some starch, little bit of cheat, etc. Having run both, I can tell you, a normal plate of pasta before running them is okay. Key is not to feel to sloggish. 

Honestly, be very careful in your decision. Most people get injured really fast starting that way and worst of all, they become fat from being accustumed to eating a lot. I'm serious, ankles and knees don't easily like runing much at first. Try walking a lot. And don't make my mistake. REST A LOT while you run. if at some point you feel something off, both in your lungs or your legs, rest, and never be afraid to call a day at first. your joints will thank you a lot.


----------



## RapeMan (Nov 30, 2020)

Lol no wonder runners get injured so much.
Eat meat drink water.


----------



## rocknrollmartian (Nov 30, 2020)

RapeMan said:


> Lol no wonder runners get injured so much.
> Eat meat drink water.



I didn't post that article just to tell someone to, derrr, drink water. It's relevant for the meal timing and recovery tidbits.

Sports nutrition isn't rocket science; if someone feels drained and sluggish, they need to eat more or better.


----------



## RapeMan (Nov 30, 2020)

rocknrollmartian said:


> I didn't post that article just to tell someone to, derrr, drink water. It's relevant for the meal timing and recovery tidbits.
> 
> Sports nutrition isn't rocket science; if someone feels drained and sluggish, they need to eat more or better.


If you need to eat every 30 minutes something is very wrong. These high carb low fat diets are terrible for anyone let alone runners. Inflammation, malabsorption of nutrients and massive insulin spikes. Do you think our ancestors were chugging sugar gel packets as they hunted prey?

_I'm_ saying eat meat and drink water + salt


----------



## rocknrollmartian (Nov 30, 2020)

RapeMan said:


> If you need to eat every 30 minutes something is very wrong. These high carb low fat diets are terrible for anyone let alone runners. Inflammation, malabsorption of nutrients and massive insulin spikes. Do you think our ancestors were chugging sugar gel packets as they hunted prey?
> 
> _I'm_ saying eat meat and drink water + salt



Our ancestors weren't running marathon distances for PRs, lmao. There's a striking difference between reasonable-speed subsistence/survival running and max performance sports running. Gels aren't necessary per se, but _some_ source of simple sugars is. Energy levels and GI upset are real concerns.

Also, it's rather amusing to pretend like Shalane Flanagan is full of shit for eating a carb-laden meal before her numerous victories. Someone like Zach Bitter is an anomaly, and even he admits to eating carbs during intense events.


----------



## Idiotron (Nov 30, 2020)

What is your current fitness level and diet?
Do you actually want to compete or just finish the race?


----------



## Disheveled Human (Dec 1, 2020)

Is eating 12 hotpockets in 2 days self harm??


----------



## Wingnut (Dec 1, 2020)

Idiotron said:


> What is your current fitness level and diet?
> Do you actually want to compete or just finish the race?



Fitness level is nothing out of the norm, before all the lockdowns I was going to the gym regularly, though I'd like to lose some weight as I've definitely noticed a gain since this all started. Diet has quite honestly gone to shit, which is part of why I started this thread. If I have a consistent plan to abide by it'll help me tremendously.

I've only ever done personal jogging or used a treadmill/elliptical. I actually did a 5k prep endurance regimine about a year ago on the treadmill, but at first I'd just like to make sure I could manage at least a jog consistently throughout the race.



Disheveled Human said:


> Is eating 12 hotpockets in 2 days self harm??



Not if you didn't care about those 5 years you just lost.


----------



## captkrisma (Dec 1, 2020)

I've run a handful of halfs, participated in a team marathon (where a team of 5 runs different lengths and tags out to the next guy) where our team beat the official Nike team, and won a few 5ks for my age bracket.

The key to running 5ks well is to run 10k every Monday and Friday, do a typical upper body routine Tuesday and Thursday, and save Wednesday for a specific leg muscle group you want to work on.  I'd work thighs and glutes more than calves unless you like to sprint the last little bit of the run.

As for nutrition, some of the advice already given is alright.  Lean meats like turkey or chicken since you are building muscle, water to hydrate those muscles, and ginger to help with circulation.  Eat a banana or two after every run, especially if you increase your water intake.  One thing I did about an hour before a run was drink a non-alcoholic beer for the added sodium.  Also: stay away from the energy gels or goos or whatever that shit is....it will not make you run fast or far.


----------



## MerriedxReldnahc (Dec 2, 2020)

captkrisma said:


> Also: stay away from the energy gels or goos or whatever that shit is....it will not make you run fast or far.


My family used to be into Gu and other gels and I always had a hard time with them making my stomach feel unsettled and messing up my whole run. I think the logic is that it's a quick shot of carbs for easy digestion, but I've tried all kinds of gels and energy gummy bullshit and in the end decided that it isn't really worth it. It's all so sickly sweet and too much packaging. So I agree, I'm not a gel fan!

Crossposting this from the long-distance walking thread but this what my family brings on events and long runs, they're actual food-things and not mystery goop.


Spoiler: Magic Balls



1 cup pitted dates
1 1/2 cup rolled oats
1/2 cup raw almonds
1/3 cup raw shelled sunflower seeds
1/4 cup raw shelled pumpkin seeds
2 tablespoons hemp seeds
2 tablespoons ground flaxseed or chia seed (optional)
2 tablespoons cocoa powder
1/4 teaspoon salt
1/3 cup honey
1/4 cup almond butter
1/3 cup fresh mint (we don't add this in, it seems to weird)
2 teaspoons vanilla extract
1/3 cup mini chocolate chips

Soak sour dates in warm water for 30 min, drain on paper towels. Place your dates, and everything up to the salt in a food processer and blend until everything is finely chopped. Add the honey, almond butter, mint if you're weird, and vanilla and blend until it starts to look like the texture of play doh. Pulse in chocolate chips. Roll those bad boys up into balls and store them in the fridge for up to a week. What we sometimes do is just form it into a big brick and slice it into squares. The shape doesn't really matter as once it's been in your pocket for 7 miles it's going to turn into an amorpheus blob anyway. 

Heres the cookbook for anyone who's curious, it also has recipes for your own sports drinks and energy gels if you don't want to go store-bought.
https://www.amazon.com/Rocket-Fuel-Power-Packed-Sports-Adventure/dp/1937715469



I sometimes just pack a reusable bag with trail mix and beef jerky if I'm going on a long distance and that works a lot better for me. For events we have been known to buy Hostess Donettes and have a donette or two with us.


----------

